# Mesh tape showing between drywall sections, how to repair before painting



## jimmydean (Sep 15, 2012)

My house was built in 1964, and I believe the paint and drywall are all original. There are large sections of the mesh tape showing between some sections of drywall, and I want to know how to go about prepping the walls before repainting. I have uploaded an attachment so you can see what I am talking about. If you need any additional information please let me know.

Also, just to add, I am not looking to do the best job in the world here... it's a garage, not my living room. As much as I would like this to look 100% perfect, I will be doing this myself, and just want it to look better than it does.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I would scrape off any loose material then mix some Durabond 90 and prefill the joints with a 4-6" drywall knife,scrape off any ridges or high spots and then float out with a larger knife.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Is this interior or exterior?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm wondering if the actual tape should not be removed and replaced. It looks like a patch job and who ever did it...didn't do a very good job.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

ddawg16 said:


> I'm wondering if the actual tape should not be removed and replaced. It looks like a patch job and who ever did it...didn't do a very good job.


Yup, I think you can see it has been patched at least once already. Peel it all and start over is the thing to do but I get a feeling "that ain't gonna happen".

If it is exterior...Durabond 90 certainly isn't the product to be using - won't work.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I did not even think to ask about exterior.I just assumed and we all know what that means.When he said drywall and tape I figure it's interior.Of course the best adivce would be to remove and replace but like Bud"I don't see that happening"
The advice I gave was good for the info provided.The look of it is why I recommended Durabond in place of regular mud but as always it's better to take out and replace.
If there is water intrusion causing this isuue that needs to be adressed first


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

All the tape MUST be removed the area cleaned up then re-taped and mudded using paper tape. Use the dura bond brown bag (non-sandable) if exterior. Use dura bond easy sand if interior this is to set the tape then finish with regular compound.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

ToolSeeker said:


> All the tape MUST be removed the area cleaned up then re-taped and mudded *using paper tape*. Use the dura bond brown bag (non-sandable) if exterior. Use dura bond easy sand if interior this is to set the tape then finish with regular compound.


I'm thinkin' NOT, if it is exterior.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Could you please put up a photo or two that is not zoomed in. I would love to see the big picture to see just the bad part is ok but backing up and showing the whole wall etc gives us a better under standing of what the real problem is and lets us give better ideas for your problem. right now to me it is not original mesh came to be in the 90's yuck. it also looks like water damage too. If that is the case tear it out and dry out the walls. and redo it correctly with paper tape.


----------



## jimmydean (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Yes, it's in the INTERIOR of the garage... do they really put drywall on the EXTERIOR of garages? If so, what parts of the country? I have never seen that.

So basically, remove the old mesh, sand everything down, then remud and mesh(or paper tape)? And ToolSeeker, you mentioned using a different type of joint compound for applying the mesh(or paper) and then another type for "finishing"... can you elaborate on that?

Also, I have included a few more pictures as requested.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Bud Cline said:


> I'm thinkin' NOT, if it is exterior.


Why? If you set it in the brown bag Dura it's almost like concrete. Here in Fla. there are a lot of screened in rooms exterior called lanui's (I know the spelling wrong ) and around swimming pools. These rooms usually have stucco walls (part of the house structure) and the ceilings are drywalled and mudded with paper tape and just pre-mix compound. This is usually good for 10 or 15 years then the tape starts coming loose and pulling off. Of course by then the people that did the job are long gone. Remember Fla.=HIGH humidity.
Our way to repair this is the brown bag and paper tape. And just to be interesting almost all of them are a knock down texture that you have to match. This is about the only place I can think of ext. that drywall could be used. And being under roof it doesn't get like rain just the high humidity.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

Just paint over it...its a garage like you said..or just put some more joint compound to reinforce it. Im guessing it may not have been a patch job, but another homeowner prior, or contractor with the same concept alot of people have. Its just the garage..so maybe a light finish job to reseal and t hen paint.


----------



## jimmydean (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, I finally got around to doing the garage. I ended up replacing the tape in the sections that were really bad, I used the paper tape instead of the mesh tape. Remudded and sanded twice, 1 coat of primer, two coats of paint. Looks great, but it was wayyy more work than I was expecting. Still, I wish I had done it sooner. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice job and thanks for the follow up post and pics


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

As Dawg said thanks for the follow up. So it's not perfect but like you said it was the garage. The good news is now if you need to do repairs in the house you know what to expect and this can be a good thing.


----------

